# Sergio's Upholstery



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Me and my homie finally got our shop going If anyone is intrested feel free to hit me up ima post pics up in a few as soon as they finish uploading to photobucket we can do anything from cars boats to home furniture hope you like what you see

Alonso
Sergio's Upholstery


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

have lots of pics post up more tomorrow were ready and able to do anything you have in mind will do nation wide work let us know what you need


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 16 2009, 06:00 PM~14210389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


este guey making a coffin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 17 2009, 03:42 AM~14214612
> *este guey making a coffin :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u aint ready :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 18 2009, 04:55 AM~14226078
> *u aint ready :biggrin:
> *


text message sent


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jun 26 2009, 01:38 PM~14306761
> *text message sent
> *


lets do it inside peanut butter outside jelly


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 27 2009, 02:04 AM~14313308
> *lets do it inside peanut butter outside jelly
> *


 :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how many yards of leather will cover a 65 impala?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Jun 28 2009, 12:46 AM~14318655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


depends on 2 or 4 door what you wanna redo the whole interior or just seats pics would also help


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 29 2009, 09:52 AM~14327315
> *:biggrin:
> depends on 2 or 4 door what you wanna redo the whole interior or just seats pics would also help
> *


 :uh: leather doesnt come by the the yard :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 29 2009, 11:25 AM~14327987
> *:uh:  leather doesnt come by the the yard  :thumbsdown:
> *


but you can measure a yard from a hyde jackass. Stop being a negatie nancy. Lonso. What can we do for the cutty me on the black on black. suede and leather.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Jun 29 2009, 11:25 AM~14327987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  call me and bring it by the shop


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

hell bro work is looking good


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Jun 30 2009, 03:48 PM~14342067
> *hell bro work is looking good
> *


thanks bro whenver your ready?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

LONSO NEED A PRICE QUOTE. I NEED MY HEADLINER DONE IN TAN VYNIL.ITS JUST THE BOARD AND THE TRIM THAT HOLDS IT


----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

a homey what side of town are yall located on? and do yall also do fabrications, cause i found some seats from a 78 eldog and i wana put them in my coupe deville 81.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Alonso!!! Good to see you got your shop open. Do you wrap the dash and all the other trim pieces (not he wood grain pieces on the dash)??? If you can send me a price for complete interior(carpet, headliner, front 60/40 bench, rear, door panels, rear speaker deck). Its for my 84 monte. Oh im wanting suede and leather. The real soft leather. My buildup topic is in my signature. Check it out so you have an idea on what colors to use. My # is 940-727-1730 if u want to call me to discuss.


----------

